# Hang on reboot after "All buffers synced."



## cjyar (Nov 19, 2013)

The machine has two ZFS pools, one on SATA drives and the other on USB drives in an external cabinet. When it reboots, it prints "All buffers synced," then disconnects all its USB devices, then hangs. I can't enter ddb to see what's going on because my keyboard is USB also.

Any hints on how I could get this machine to reboot reliably?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2013)

Try setting the sysctl(8) hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait to 1. I've had this happen on a few machines too. 

With what version of FreeBSD are you getting this? I can remember it happening sometime during 9-STABLE but it went away after a while.


----------



## cjyar (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give that a try this evening. This is with 9.2-RELEASE, amd64.


----------



## cjyar (Nov 20, 2013)

Yep, that worked like a charm. Thanks!


----------

